# Meyers E47 won't go up



## jemery_10point (Dec 12, 2009)

OK So first my plow was stuck in the up position. Replaced the A coil and the plow came right down. Now the ram comes up painstakingly slow,not at all or it skips while trying to come up. I'm mechanically inclined but not familiar with snowplows as I've only been plowing for 2 years residentially. This is the first time I've had a problem with the plow. I did buy the whole A coil valve assembly but just tried the coil first. Should I have replaced the whole unit? HELP! I dont want to keep replacing parts and/or trying to trouble shoot blindly in the dark. Nor do I want to pay a mechanic a ridiculous amount of money to fix something simple. It is also 10 below zero right now where I live. Could it just be the pump is really cold?


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

You are saying it comes up, but real slow?...I take it the fluid is up and not freezing. The "A" valve is just for dropping the plow. The "B" valve is for lifting. It must be working if it is trying to lift. I had the same problem the other week. It turned out the bottom cup seal on the ram was shot. It's not hard to take apart....New seal cost me about $10


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It's froze up or it's low on fluid. Or both.


----------

